# Calling all writers!



## Selenewhitewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello furry person!

Are you a writer, poet, artist, or generally just an oddball with nothing to do?
[Hey same here, how 'bout that?]

I've decided to act on an idea I had some time ago for a loosely furry themed newsletter in the form of a blog, and am now looking for furs to join as part of the team of writers and reporters for the fortnightly post, which will sport write-ups on a number of topics including world news, furry news, online gaming reports, story reviews, art reviews, movie reviews, poetry, a cooking corner, jokes, and others to be announced!

I'll be asking all potential authors to submit a short report on a topic of your choice, so that any issues/ideas that might come up can be addressed before the launch, which is expected to be within the next couple of months.
The sample article should be between 300 and 500 words long. For now, you can choose any topic you feel like writing on, but non-fiction is preferred. Other ideas for regular topics would be much appreciated too ^^

If you are interested in/available to make the small commitment to writing a short piece for the newsletter each fortnight,  email me via the address below, and let me know which topic you would be most interested in writing about on a regular basis. This can be either something already listed, or an idea of your own!

selenewhitewolf@gmail.com


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 8, 2010)

depends if i am busy and/or at bootcamp.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 8, 2010)

What's sad is there'll be about 500 times more writers than athletes here.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 8, 2010)

Welcome to FAF SeleneWhiteWolf!  This thread will get more traction in the Writers forum, so I will move it for you and leave a re-direct.


----------



## Selenewhitewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Welcome to FAF SeleneWhiteWolf!  This thread will get more traction in the Writers forum, so I will move it for you and leave a re-direct.




Many thanks.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmmm...

I'm considering, but non-fiction is usually rather boring to me.

You should also have a fiction section, where you post part of a short story, and post the next part at each update.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 8, 2010)

I don't suppose this would be a paid position?


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 8, 2010)

In the past year I thought of a book review blog...

But there are tons of book reviews. So my idea was to concentrate on reviewing only _self-published_ books, in particular fiction. Since the vast majority of self-published fiction was done without any, or only minimal, professional editorial input, the vast majority of self-published fiction is utter crap. Therefore the amount of reading necessary to write most reviews would be minimal.

However, there's got to be a few gems out there and revealing those gems would be the appeal of such a blog to visitors. Also, once it gets going one could tie particular posts into Amazon, LuLu, and other sales outlets for self-published authors. Anyone can say, "My book is grate!" But to have an independent third party give their blessing would be something potential buyers could believe in.

The downside for me starting such a blog is that I hope to be published myself one day (I'll try the professional route first), so having my name attached to a venue that often trashes other authors would not be good karma. It would also take a fair amount of time. And it'd take some money to get started (to buy the books), at least until the blog became known and authors started sending free copies for review.


Maybe a "Story Review Corner" for your furry blog. But do you limit it to material only published outside the Internet (books, comic books, movies, etc.) or do you include the World Wide Web and the millions of zero-cost published efforts as well? Anyone can upload their unedited musings to a website, but if they've got to pay a few bucks for an ISBN and an Amazon listing they _might_ take the time to do at least one editing pass.

S~


----------



## Selenewhitewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

ScottyDM said:


> Maybe a "Story Review Corner" for your furry blog. But do you limit it to material only published outside the Internet (books, comic books, movies, etc.) or do you include the World Wide Web and the millions of zero-cost published efforts as well? Anyone can upload their unedited musings to a website, but if they've got to pay a few bucks for an ISBN and an Amazon listing they _might_ take the time to do at least one editing pass.
> 
> S~



Thanks for replying...
If I hadn't listed a story review in the first post, my bad - that is one of the topics that I am looking for someone to cover. There may also be a movie review section, and I haven't fully considered comics yet.
The content that the story reviewer could cover is almost limitless - online or offline short stories or epic sagas. The only restriction that I will impose is that the stories reviewed are clean.


----------



## Selenewhitewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> I don't suppose this would be a paid position?



 I'm afraid not, but it is a very small commitment I'm asking for. 300-500 words every two weeks. If you'd still consider it, I'd love to hear more from you.


----------



## Selenewhitewolf (Apr 8, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hmmmm...
> You should also have a fiction section, where you post part of a short story, and post the next part at each update.



Thanks for replying,
I may have a section with something like that, but it would seem that not many story writers like the idea of only having a part of their story published... at least that's the impression I've gotten from a few people.
I'd like to reserve some space for short fiction, poetry, short comic strips, and jokes etc, but I have yet to find the right people.
By the right people, I mean someone who can either write something on a regular basis, or, if I were to look at the job differently, someone who has a good knowledge of what's out there, and would be able to talk to writers, and showcase snippets of their work.

Let me know if this is for you


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 9, 2010)

Selenewhitewolf said:


> I'm afraid not, but it is a very small commitment I'm asking for. 300-500 words every two weeks. If you'd still consider it, I'd love to hear more from you.


Well, I'd do it for money.  Otherwise, I have enough projects on my plate that I'm not working on, so I'm going to have to skip out on this one.
Good luck, though.  Sounds like it could be interesting.


----------



## Fere (Apr 9, 2010)

I find this such a fascinating idea. Been racking my brains as to how I could keep something I wrote furry-related in this respect. I'm so used to fiction. I guess I could put an animal/wildlife twist on world news, animal welfare and stuff. Bit of a stab in the dark there.


----------

